# GooglePlay Sale



## kr338r (Aug 15, 2012)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/collection/promotion_2012_08_27_SeasonEndSale

check it...
many .99 apps, games(straight from ggl).

thank me if you grabbed a deal bro! 


if u wanna flame, then u must just s*ck.


----------

